

Donating 8 hours design time to any project - Cheeese

I have a free day tomorrow that I would like to donate to any project. What I can do for you in 8 hours?<p>- Look at how your content is structured and figure out the best way to communicate your idea
- Working on the user experience and the mechanics of the idea
- Take a look at you branding (fonts, colours, logo etc)
- Make broader recommendations that might make the idea more compelling<p>Realistically I will be able to get one (maybe two) key pages designed. Once it's done I will deliver a PSD with all the design assets you need. If you are serious about making the UX of your idea better and are willing to implement some changes drop the URL in the comments or email me at oneintenthousand@gmail.com<p>Why am I doing this? Because I am also trying to get a startup rolling myself and have learned much from other people willing to donate their time. I also love design and figuring out design problems is always an interesting challenge. I will pick one project and get cracking tomorrow (Australian time). You can check out some of my previous work here: http://www.jasonstrachan.com
======
cperciva
People here keep on telling me that my website (<http://www.tarsnap.com/>) is
horrible. I'm not convinced that it's really as bad as they say, and given my
intended audience (unix geeks who appreciate a lynx-accessible website) I
don't want to lose the minimalism; but if someone can improve the site without
losing said minimalism I'd be very interested to see the results.

~~~
hfz
Your website actually has a decent design. It's easy to read with big enough
font size, line-height and padding and basically it has no glaring annoyances
that plague badly designed websites.

I say even more minimalism could do well in regard to the color scheme, and
probably the flow of reading on the home page could be improved as well (e.g
"Start Using Tarsnap now!" could be placed right underneath "Tarsnap
pricing").

Other than that, buttons linking to quick download and registration should do
well, too.

~~~
lsc
your website is fine, unless you are targeting non-SysAdmins. Are you?

------
jacquesm
I'd be ashamed to accept your offer without any payment in return, but I'd be
most happy if someone that knows design would have a look at ww.com.

So go and spend your 'free' time on something else, but if you feel like doing
a freelance job let me know.

What a fantastic thing to do by the way, really classy.

------
Cheeese
OK looks like we are done here. So tomorrow when I wake up I will be working
on... _drum roll_ ... Simple Invoices :)

Well done Mr Kelly, I will be emailing you with the details in a little.

------
justinkelly
hey jason

an open source application that i work on needs some serious UX love - both
app and website

Simple Invoices \- website: <http://simpleinvoices.org> \- app:
<http://simpleinvoices.org/demo>

your time and any improvements you could make/recommend would be greatly
appreciated by our users

note: am in melbourne, australia - so timezone is all good

Cheers

Justin

------
redrory
8hours could make a world of difference on FilmBet.com

I sent you an email.

------
Cheeese
Anyone else? I'll pick a project in the next few hours...

------
Mz
I would love some assistance, but I don't think this is the type I need. What
I really need is some hook that will help get me mentally engaged and drawn
into learning to make a simulation. I don't really know where to start and my
attempts in that direction so far have not born fruit.

Good luck. I hope this goes very well for both you and whomever you gift your
services to.

